# VW Caddy - where to get one



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

In Short am Looking for a VW Caddy 140bhp model.

Anyone know any in Scotland up for sale. Must be through a main dealer though.


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.volkswagen-vans.co.uk/used-vans/

Then just choose to suit distance


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Have you thought about maybe trying erm... the dealers?


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

> http://www.volkswagen-vans.co.uk/used-vans/
> 
> Then just choose to suit distance


Helpful.



> Have you thought about maybe trying erm... the dealers?


Not helpful.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Stupid question though really! "I'm looking for a VW van and must be from a main dealers" whilst you're on the net try google


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Stupid question though really! "I'm looking for a VW van and must be from a main dealers" whilst you're on the net try google


why even post.

Av tried the net and the dealers.

However the dealers are not the quickest at updating there web pages.

Thus asking hear.


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

e-bay?


----------



## mattc (Aug 12, 2008)

Autotrader?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

5 minutes on autotrader brings 5 up, none in scotland.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/2193410.htm


----------



## lee. (Jan 16, 2008)

Where in Scotland are you based?

You could try Dave Miller @ VW Vans Edinburgh. Best to phone and he will tell you what stock they have.

He sorted me out and was very helpfull. Nice guy to deal with also.

0131 473 9300


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

get a 104bhp and remap it to 150 bhp, or go the big turbo route..


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

http://www.verve.net/dealerships.php#vancentre

Van centre at the Verve in rutherglen.

tried there?


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Verve in Rutherglen never seem to have many Caddys in stock. Verve Edinburgh are your best bet.
I searched for my Caddy for 3 months on fleabay, Autotrader, Pistonheads and on dealer sites. 
Searched all over the UK for 1 I liked and eventually found it in Glasgow!


Steve


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

The VW Van garage Edinburgh is just 5 mins away from me.
My Dad bought his T5 transporter there a couple years back and the service from the place has been excellent.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

new or used ? any specific options?


----------



## brycieboy (Sep 4, 2010)

got my van in vw van centre bilston edinburgh give them a call and say what your looking for and they will try sorce one for you ...


----------



## k4ith (Apr 3, 2008)

I had to travel down south to buy mine last week as 104ps models were thin on the ground. If your willing to travel theres lots to choose from.


----------

